# American Tennis Hooliganism at US Open



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

It's unfortunate, but apparently there was a mini-hooligan incident on Thursday at US Open tennis. I'm in no position to know, neither really care to find out which specific parties were at fault. They all look to be at fault in different ways to me. I find all this ugly, selfish, me-first, boorish behavior very disturbing. People seem to have taken individualism to an extreme in social situations, and do not care about others around them. Seems like a general reflection of current social values. At least, I don't remember 20-25 years ago many occurrences of such behavior. (Or is it that due to social media/youtube, now we hear about these things much quicker? )

And yes, I'm a bit of an old fashioned guy about things like basic politeness in crowds and don't feel embarrassed about it NOR do I feel unduly proud about it either.

There are 3 different videos from 3 different camera angles. Consider them to be of "rudeness pornographic" nature.

*STRONG WARNING:* In some of the videos, very vulgar language can be clearly heard. So if you don't want to hear it, either don't play the videos or watch them on mute.






[youtubehd]E19D_-h9MIo[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]ceKPCG5lQX0[/youtubehd]


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I don't know what preceded some of that, but clearly the woman struck the guy first (and he didn't do anything back), and then after it was bascially over, her husband/boyfriend/friend attacked the guy. Even after that, she attacked him again by grabbing him around the throat.

Maybe the guy was a loud mouth to start with, but clearly that woman and her friend should have been tossed and possibly even charged with assault and battery.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

darn it....i see another dumb reality show coming out of this...
" My day at a Sporting Event"


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think gray-shirt showed remarkable restraint considering that he had a battery committed against him three separate times (the woman slapped him, the old man initiated a grappling session with him, and then the woman decided she wanted to grapple after gray-shirt defended himself by throwing old-man off him). There is no more a sticks-and-stones kind of guy than me, but once you lay a hand on me, 1. it's on, 2. it ain't gonna be pretty, and 3. after you get out of the hospital (if you make it there), you're likely going to jail for assault and/or battery.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> I think gray-shirt showed remarkable restraint considering that he had a battery committed against him three separate times (the woman slapped him, the old man initiated a grappling session with him, and then the woman decided she wanted to grapple after gray-shirt defended himself by throwing old-man off him). There is no more a sticks-and-stones kind of guy than me, but once you lay a hand on me, 1. it's on, 2. it ain't gonna be pretty, and 3. after you get out of the hospital (if you make it there), you're likely going to jail for assault and/or battery.


Agreed. Grayshirt may have been a total tool, but the "lady" and the old man crossed the line when they layed their hands on him. If he was being so out of line, they or others should have gotten security involved. But that ship has sailed. I wouldn't be surprised if he filed charges agains the couple.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert Heinlein in his book "*Friday*" said..

"a dying culture invariably exhibits personal rudeness. Bad manners. Lack of consideration for others in minor matters. A loss of politeness, of gentle manners, is more significant than a riot".

I think he pretty much called it.:nono2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I read that all three were removed from the stadium wearing cuffs, but no charges were filed by the police and they were all let go after a "stern warning".

Update: I just read that that all three have been banned for three years from the Open.

http://ny daily news


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Jacking all of them was the right thing to do.

I will say, the guy did take quite a bit from the womand and her man, but it looks he started it and then escalated it by being a total jerk. He seems like the kind of guy who watches the Jersey Shore and admires them for how great they are.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Jacking all of them was the right thing to do.
> 
> I will say, the guy did take quite a bit *from the womand and her man*, but it looks he started it and then escalated it by being a total jerk. He seems like the kind of guy who watches the Jersey Shore and admires them for how great they are.


"...the fight with Tracey Falco and her dad, Lawrence Burnett"

I'd like to see many of you when that jerk did same to your wife or a daughter.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

trh said:


> http://ny daily news


That's a bad link, doesn't work for me. I think this was meant instead?

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...ourney_until_2013_as_vide.html?obref=obinsite


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

P Smith said:


> "...the fight with Tracey Falco and her dad, Lawrence Burnett"
> 
> I'd like to see many of you when that jerk did same to your wife or a daughter.


If someone hit my wife, I would certainly defend her. I'm just saying that she escalated the confrontation to the physical realm. The guy was a DB and the true cause of all of it and deserved to be thrown out, but I have to beleive that if they full on fought, he could have caused serious harm to them both and he did not.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I think the frist video says it all, a guy that thinks he is better than everyone else because he "spent his money" on the ticket. He can be obnoxious and rude to everyone around him. He deserved to be thrown out, the issue seems to be that security wasn't there quick enough to take care of it. You only need to hear everyone yelling "get the bum out..." A guy like that is what sadly gives New Yorkers a bad name......same reason now people say they won't go to NFL games, people get drunk and rude and think they can say and do whatever they please even if it upsets those around them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lee L said:


> If someone hit my wife, I would certainly defend her. I'm just saying that she escalated the confrontation to the physical realm. The guy was a DB and the true cause of all of it and deserved to be thrown out, but I have to beleive that if they full on fought, he could have caused serious harm to them both and he did not.


That would be tough case - if someone verbally 'hitting' you or your daughter by using f-words each second - to distinguish/split 'physical realm' ( you mean physical contact precisely, making sounds is still physical realm too, btw ) of using physical contact or using hands/legs and profanity language.


----------

